# Wanna Play a Game?



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I've decided that if someone can come up with the name of our little girl (first name-still deciding on the middle name) I'll let you know if you're right and maybe even send you a little you won gift  Anyone wanna play? :thmbup:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ME ME! how many guesses do we have?

ohh this is exciting!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll guess. Are there clues??


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You can make your guesses in this thread. I'll tell you if anyone has gotten. No clues until it's gone a while or if someone is really close maybe


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll guess...

Abby???


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!!!!

My first guess is.....Sarah?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Isabella


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

None on those :biggrin:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, this is fun!!

Madeline ?

And how about Covelle for a middle name ... since you've yet to decide ...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

jewel


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

All cute names-but nope


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Katherine


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

_linda_ or maybe _kim_


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

humm... Annie?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rachel?

Elizabeth?

Kelly?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep 'em coming! :biggrin:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

SLOBODAN ZIVOJINIVIC?
I'm right, aren't I ... tell me I'm right! rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh darn Heidi-how did you figure it out? LOL! :rofl:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

rebecca


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Lacie?

Lilly?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

mandy or maybe jessica

isabella or heaven


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Madison


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Bianca, Bailey, Devon, Zoey, Jennifer, Blaine, Lauren, Jade


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Makayla


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Nope-Hee Mag- our last name is Blaine so Blaine Blaine would be a little funny :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I know I thought it would be cute


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lila


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Sofia


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Brangelina - LOL 
And, given your last name .... how about a first name of Dadd. 
Sorry Gena ... I have issues staying serious for any significant length of time.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Jessica, Lucinda, Kyla, Kara, Kayleigh,Bella, Lisa, Kristina, Kiera, Cara, Mariah, Maria, Marissa, Lilly,Lilah


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Holy cow! I don't think they leave that much room on the Birth Certificate! LOL

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Nov 10 2008, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667889


> Jessica, Lucinda, Kyla, Kara, Kayleigh,Bella, Lisa, Kristina, Kiera, Cara, Mariah, Maria, Marissa, Lilly,Lilah[/B]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Heidi-you crack me up!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

dana, 
leah, 
leslie, 
valerie, 
brittany,
tiffany, 
annette, 
nora, 
hannah


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Since Kosmo is a boys name, how about the female version -- Kosma???


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Anisa
Amber
Deanna
Lilian
Lily
Marisa
Marcella
Emma
Elise
Nina
Gwenth
Jennifer (i had to throw that in)
Cheyenne


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosma-LOL!  Still not it :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lorelei?


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

CupCake's guess is "CupCake" then muffin decided to throw in "Muffin"


But i told them, no my babies... a human name.. 


My guess is:

Katie
Clarissa or Klarisa! lol
Samantha
Julia


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Gee are there any names left? How about

Kathleen
Dorothy
Melissa
Pamela
Carol
Michelle
Eleanor
Christine
Diane
Patricia
Susan
Elaine (he he)
Hannah
Maureen


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Elaine and Jessica are both close with names on one of the names they each put


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

jane?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Samantha & Mia :wub: Jade, Jordan, Kelly, Annie, Anastasia, Brianna, Carley, Cindy, Channel, Daisy, Denise, Erin, Franchesca, Gena, Gina, Hillary, Iris, Kathy, Lori, Nancy, Penny, Rachel, Stephanie, Tabitha, Victoria, Wendy


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Savanna?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

screen name for jessica please ... ?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 10 2008, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667917


> screen name for jessica please ... ?[/B]


ditto!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry ladies-Jessica=Casa Verde


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 10 2008, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667909


> Gee are there any names left? How about
> 
> Kathleen-Kathy
> Dorothy-Dorthea
> ...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (lillady @ Nov 10 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667913


> Elaine and Jessica are both close with names on one of the names they each put [/B]


You mean me?? Shoot! Who's Jessica? I haven't got everyones' name committed to memory yet.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

JENNIFER


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm stupid-I meant Jennifer-long day


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I think Laura is a great name    

How about Erica?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (lillady @ Nov 10 2008, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667924


> I'm stupid-I meant Jennifer-long day [/B]


You're trying to confuse us 

Christal? (That's my niece's name)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

DIANA


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Dyani


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Gena you have me approaching this like a puzzle....LOL

Anisa Amber Deanna Lilian Lily Marisa Marcella Emma Elise Nina Gwenth Jennifer Cheyenne 





Kathleen Dorothy Melissa Pamela Carol Michelle Eleanor Christine Diane Patricia Susan Elaine Hannah Maureen

What do these have in common????? :smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Melanie?


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

hannah montana! lol


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i know this girl named

"erotica" really...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marcia or Marsha
Marleen or Marlena or Marlene
Margaret
Marguerite
Marianne
Marie
Mariah
Maribel
Marielle
Marilyn
Marissa
Mackenzie

Is it an M???


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Lisa


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Lillian, Lisbeth, Leticia, Isabella Sofia


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

This could be the fastest growing thread! 

I think it starts with an M!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Emily 
Ella


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Eliana


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Crystal, Michele


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

or Iliana


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am STUMPED!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 10 2008, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667950


> Crystal, Michele[/B]


I like Crystal :wub: But its better with a K!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Elena


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Meg Dahlia, Danielle, Daria, Deanne, Deidra, Deirdre, Delia, Delilah, Dammit :sorry:  
Meaghan
Melinda
Melody
Merilyn
Maryl or Meryl
Michaela, Michal, Michel, Michele, Micheline 
Molly
Monica
Murphy
Muriel


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:yield: I have to go to cook supper : (


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Eilena
Elayna
Elara


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Eleesa
Eliza


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

EGAD!
I'm stumped.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

WeHadABabyItsAGirl


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, you guys have been here having all the fun!!! I wanna play.

How about 

Andrea


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Michaela
Eloise
Laine
Layla


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

emma
evelyn
elise
eva 
ellie
Jacie
Jacky
jaquelyn
jamiee


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*T*charlotte

or 

Miriam*n* 

*tee hee!*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Autumn?????


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Come on, Carina .... You KNOW you wanted to throw some "C" names in there!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I've just figured you out, Gena! You guys haven't picked a name yet at all, have you?! You're using US to find your baby-girl's name!!! LOL!
One thing is troo ... I'm exhausted!!!
:brownbag:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 10 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667976


> I've just figured you out, Gena! You guys haven't picked a name yet at all, have you?! You're using US to find your baby-girl's name!!! LOL!
> One thing is troo ... I'm exhausted!!!
> :brownbag:[/B]



I thought the same thing :smrofl: ok let's leave it at Imagirl Blaine!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 10 2008, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667977


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 10 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667976





> I've just figured you out, Gena! You guys haven't picked a name yet at all, have you?! You're using US to find your baby-girl's name!!! LOL!
> One thing is troo ... I'm exhausted!!!
> :brownbag:[/B]



I thought the same thing :smrofl: ok let's leave it at Imagirl Blaine!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love it! 
Maggie, that totally reminds me of our cockatoo, Joey. He talks, but the only thing he really knows how to say is, "I'm a bird!". ROFL!
So now I have a mental image of "Imagirl" in mama's belly saying, "I'm a girl"! Can you hear her Gena?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- if we're not going to use the feminine version of Kosmo, then how about Omsok (which is, of course Kosmo spelled backwards). :biggrin:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Kayla, Morgan, Shelley, Lakayla


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Jenna Elaine Blaine
(my name Jennifer Elaine Johnson)
Grace
Chelsea
Kelly
Kira
Tyler
Devin


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Peyton

Addison

Paige

Paisley


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok Gena come back and let us know if we are close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

How about "send money" then when she is in college, it will be the perfect way to end her letters


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Nov 10 2008, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668020


> How about "send money" then when she is in college, it will be the perfect way to end her letters[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Kate
Kara
Lyla
Emma
Ally
Adel
Amie
Anna/Anne

Elle
Beth
Dora
Eden


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Erin
Evon
Gail
Gena (teehee)
Lola
Jada
Jill
June

Katy
Kyla
Laci
Leah
Lana

Maci
Mena
Myah
Sara


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Tera
Tori/Tory
Shae
Sage


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Myra, Daisy, Mariah, Julia, Gabriela, Naomi, Mellisa, I can't think of many names right now but someone has to have guessed by now haven't they?!?!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rebecca, Charity, Veronica, Petrona, Angelina, Christina, Selena, Corynne, Paige, Barbara, Amanda, I know Matilda ya that's a great name


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Heather
Clara
Kelly
Shannon
Breanne
Renee
Addison
Gracie
Julia
Piper
Olivia
Lydia
Audrey
Maya
Maria


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Dawn
Leah
Mary
Jane
Rose
Macy
Zoey
Jean
Ruth


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Dana?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Geesh! Is this still unsolved? Do we have to wait until the child is born to find out? Give it up Gena? Ok how about

Liza
Emily
Shelly or Shelley
Deena
Dinah
Dionne or Dione
Daria
Eileen
Elanora or Eleanora or Elenna
Eloise
Gena after Mommy

Come on Gena!!!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Dot


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Miranda
Nyla
Nicole
Michelle
Ashley
Remy
Lizbeth
Anastasia
Morgan
Sarah
Kristi
Cynthia
Sophie
Annie
Monique


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Forgot...

Layla 
Lacey


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Leah?

OMG, someone has to have gotten it by now...GENA, LOG ON AND TELL US! lol :w00t:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ava (my favorite name) :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 10 2008, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668080


> Ava (my favorite name) :wub:[/B]


If I had another girl I would have named her Ava...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Can someone call Gena and tell her to get back online and fill us in the suspense is killing me. Worse then the Bingo!!!!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 10 2008, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668129


> Can someone call Gena and tell her to get back online and fill us in the suspense is killing me. Worse then the Bingo!!!!![/B]


I agree! I keep looking at this thread every 5 minutes to see if someone guessed it right yet!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I think I have narrowed down my next female pups name.

Emma
Bianca
Bella
Eden or
Piper

Thanks guys. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How about Kelsie? It kinda goes with Kosmo LOL


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Barbara?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Serendipity Blaine

Ashwaganda?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-someone got it-sorry to get back so late but we were at a childbirth class (pretty fitting for the thread-LOL!)

Our sweet baby girl's name is going to be..........................................................
................................................................................
.......................................

................................................................................
........................................


................................................................................
.........................................




................................................................................
...........................................



................................................................................
.............................................


*Ella *:wub: Way to go Heidi!!! :biggrin: Now you have to let me know what types of treats YOU like (not the pups) since you won  Now...we're trying to come up with a cool nature/mountain/national park type middle name since hubby is big on that stuff. I told him he could pick but any ideas ladies and gents?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, what a sweet name!! Little baby Ella :wub2:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

The nursery pictured isn't our nursery-but the letters for her name are-those are the letters to hang above her crib :wub:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I like that! Hmmmm there is a State Park near us that has Brook in the name how about Ella Brook?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Nov 10 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668170


> I like that! Hmmmm there is a State Park near us that has Brook in the name how about Ella Brook?[/B]


Aw-that's cute-I'll keep record of suggestions and if hubby has a hard time-I'll try to help him out :biggrin:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a friend who has a 9 month old named Ella Grace.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Ella McKinley
Ella Rain (okay, on second thought, not so great with your last name....Ella Rain Blaine, nope!)
Ella Denali
Ella Yosemite  

Okay, that's all I've got for now...

Josie says: Mommy, you forgot Ella Josephine!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Gena, I love it!!! Ella is such a sweet, pretty girl name! :wub: 
Yay! I won! LOL - you're so sweet ... but I don't need any treats. Besides, I'm sure you have better things to do in preparation for Ella's arrival to be out looking for chocolate-covered DIAMONDS!! :yes: 
:grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow ... SO ADORABLE!!!! Nice choice!

QUOTE (lillady @ Nov 10 2008, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668168


> The nursery pictured isn't our nursery-but the letters for her name are-those are the letters to hang above her crib :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I think I like my idea better Imagirl Blaine but Ella is pretty too.  Ella is a beautiful name and I'm sure she is gonna match her name. I love those letters. :rochard:


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

How about:

Ella Willow
Ella Amber
Ella Jade
Ella Mae
Ella Brook(e)
Ella Laurel
Ella Jasmine
Ella Rose
Ella Blair
Ella Sierra 
Ella Brynn
Ella Rowan
Ella Sienna
Ella Aster

I tried to stay within nature.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, Heidi, you got it way back on page 5 at 5:42 PM. Congratulations! Ella is a very cute name. The room looks so cute. I'm not even going near a list a middle names!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Anarducci @ Nov 11 2008, 01:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668199


> How about:
> 
> Ella Willow
> Ella Amber
> ...



Ooh, I think Ella Mae sounds very pretty :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmmm there is a State Park near us that has Brook in the name how about Ella Brook?


I love Brook, too!

And, then there is ... Shyla (Daughter of the mountain)

Peri (pronounced PARE-ee) (nymph of the mountains and caves)

Perah ( flower)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 10 2008, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668203


> QUOTE (Anarducci @ Nov 11 2008, 01:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668199





> How about:
> 
> Ella Willow
> Ella Amber
> ...



Ooh, I think Ella Mae sounds very pretty :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You might be to young but that reminds me of the Clampetts - Ellie Mae :shocked:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Anarducci @ Nov 10 2008, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668199


> How about:
> 
> Ella Willow
> Ella Amber
> ...


Ella Rose Blaine. I like that. Ella Rose. It just rolls off the tongue so easily.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Nov 10 2008, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668020


> How about "send money" then when she is in college, it will be the perfect way to end her letters[/B]


Love it Sue! :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 10 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668205


> Hmmmm there is a State Park near us that has Brook in the name how about Ella Brook?
> 
> 
> I love Brook, too!
> ...



Hmmm, I like Peri - very different - but cool!

Love the name Gena! Ella is such an elegant name!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the baby's name.  It's SO funny, I was downstairs watching a movie while my hubby was on the computer, and I paused my movie to come upstairs because I had thought of another 4-letter name that I hadn't posted (which happened to be ELLA!!!!!) so I kicked him off so I could post it, but right before I typed it out, I saw that you had revealed it! lol ...And it had already been guessed anyway, but I still thought it was hilarious. :smrofl:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ella is such a pretty name. How about Ella Bleu


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 11 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668213


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 10 2008, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668203





> QUOTE (Anarducci @ Nov 11 2008, 01:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668199





> How about:
> 
> Ella Willow
> Ella Amber
> ...



Ooh, I think Ella Mae sounds very pretty :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You might be to young but that reminds me of the Clampetts - Ellie Mae :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Reminded me of the BEverly Hilbillys too.

Ella is such a pretty name, and all the Ella's I know are lovely too.


Ella Sky(e)
Ella Delta (river mouth thingo)


Hmm thats all I got for the middle name...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub: ella is really pretty.
thanks for sharing that with us.*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Yeay for Heidi!!! She had to win, she listed every name there is!!! LOL

Ella. It has a nice feminine ring to it, I like it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I love the name too, Gena. Nice choice!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Nov 10 2008, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668173


> I have a friend who has a 9 month old named Ella Grace.[/B]


That's one I mentioned to Peter because I loved it and his best friend (and neighbor) growing up-his sister's name is Grace so he wanted something more original 

QUOTE (Phesty @ Nov 10 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668175


> Ella McKinley
> Ella Rain (okay, on second thought, not so great with your last name....Ella Rain Blaine, nope!)
> Ella Denali
> Ella Yosemite
> ...


No joke--Ella Josephine is one I told Peter I love-it's still in the running. :wub: 

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 10 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668190


> Oh Gena, I love it!!! Ella is such a sweet, pretty girl name! :wub:
> Yay! I won! LOL - you're so sweet ... but I don't need any treats. Besides, I'm sure you have better things to do in preparation for Ella's arrival to be out looking for chocolate-covered DIAMONDS!! :yes:
> :grouphug:[/B]


I'll get right on those diamonds Heidi-should be no problem  


QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 10 2008, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668203


> QUOTE (Anarducci @ Nov 11 2008, 01:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668199





> How about:
> 
> Ella Willow
> Ella Amber
> ...



Ooh, I think Ella Mae sounds very pretty :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

We have a cousin named Ellie Mae so Mae is out  

Names are so hard to pick-especially when you think they'll have it forever-unless they hate it and change it-LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love the name Ella and the letters for above her bed are precious!!

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 10 2008, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668213


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 10 2008, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668203





> QUOTE (Anarducci @ Nov 11 2008, 01:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668199





> How about:
> 
> Ella Willow
> Ella Amber
> ...



Ooh, I think Ella Mae sounds very pretty :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You might be to young but that reminds me of the Clampetts - Ellie Mae :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's my Ellie's middle name and my dad calls her Ellie Mae Clampet all the time :biggrin:


----------

